
Virgin Media Storing Plaintext Passwords? - cdevroe
https://twitter.com/cdevroe/status/595960949355520000
======
PeekPoke
As a long time virgin media customer and a security industry professional, let
me put this stupid twitter storm to bed right now. Virgin DO NOT store your
passwords for ANY of your routers/email accounts/web services or frankly ANY
services you get from them in plaintext AT ALL. This whole story is a storm in
a teacup brewed up over the fact that in order to speak to a customer service
representative over the phone, you have a pre-agreed password which you
provide them at the beginning of your contract and which they ask you to
confirm when you speak to them over the phone. This DOESN'T give them access
to your email, your pornstash, your hearthstone account or whatever else other
crap you might be worried about. Jeez... people there's enough _real_ issues
out there to be worried about without blatently getting it wrong on simple
shit like this.

